# DSR708 hacking steps?



## Bob_Collins (May 11, 2002)

OK, can someone please advise me as to if I have this right? I have read, and assembled tips and suggestions, and think this is the correct plan, but would like some expert input to avoid issues (if possible).

Here is what I am planning to accomplish. I have a Philips DSR708 which I want to upgrade to a 320 GB drive (I know how to the upgrade, so I wont bother with those instructions), and I want to hack it to not encrypt the recorded material. I have 6.4a software, and want to stick with that, as I want the deleted folders and do not (at this time) care about the MRV or HMO options, which I believe are currently broken in 6.4a.

My plan is to leave the original drive intact, and set it aside once it has been upgraded to the new 320 GB drive. These are the steps I need to accomplish, and the order I think I need to perform them:

1.	Obtain an exploitable kernel. I am planning to use a virgin 7.2.2-oth-K1 kernel, which I have already obtained.
2.	Gather up support files. Killhdinitrd-0.9.3, tivotools, the 6.4a superpatch, Jamies backport USB drivers (planning to use the TrendNet TU2-ET100 USB adapter), place them on a small HD which I can mount to gain while booted to the bootable CD operating system.
3.	Apply killhdinitrd to the virgin kernel referenced above.
4.	Determine which partition is my active root partition, then use dd to apply the killhdinitrd kernel into that partition.
5.	Run the bootpage command to prevent software upgrade at least until I am done and can verify that it is working. bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 dsscon=true upgradesoftware=false" -C /dev/hdx
6.	Mount the active tivo root partition and create the file etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author, and chmod 755 on this file. Edit the file, adding the following contents:

#!/bin/bash

#Enviroment Variables
export PATH=/sbin:/bin:/tivotools:/tvbin:.
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
export IGNOREEOF=1000
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/lib/modules
export TERM=xterm
export PS1='\h:\w$ '

#Setup HOSTNAME
hostname DSR708

#Enable BASH on serial port
exec /bin/bash --login </dev/ttyDSS&>/dev/ttyDSS&

#Open the firewall
iptables -F

#Load telnet daemon and ftp dameon
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd&​7.	Copy tivotools executables into a directory on this partition called tivotools.
8.	Create a hacks directory and place the 6.4a superpatch file, and also the backport USB drivers into the hacks directory.
9.	Install the backport drivers, but first make a backup copy of the current files in the lib/modules directory (usb-ohic.o, usbcore.o, usbnet.o, ax8817x.o). Copy the new backported driver files (usb-ohic.o, usbcore.o,usbnet.o, ehci.dummy.o) to the lib/modules directory. Add symbolic links:

ln -s usbnet.o ax8817x.o (this will create a new ax8817x.o symlink)
ln -s ehci-dummy.o ehci-hcd.o (this will create a new ehci-hcd.o symlink)​10.	Add the vend/prod of the TrendNet adapter to the etc/hotplug/usb.map file.
11.	Put the drive back in the DSR708 and boot it up.
12.	Use a serial cable or telnet into the unit, and remount the drive rw (mount o remount,rw /)
13.	Change directory to /tivotools, & extract the tivotools (cpio i -H tar < tivotools.tar)
14.	Run the 6.4a superpatch.
15.	Verify encryption is disabled by using ciphercheck (one of the extracted tivotools).
16.	Verify the unit is functioning and able to record programs, etc
17.	Install TyTools tyserver via ftp (or whatever program I settle on), and test that new functionality.
18.	Enjoy having a hacked 6.4a DirecTiVo! ​
Am I on the right track here? Have I forgotten anything or picked the wrong kernel to start with? Any tips or tricks would be more than welcome!

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------

